# Regenhose



## Fie (2. Mai 2010)

Aus aktuellem Anlaß, weil es seit gestern regnet und ich ziemlich naß wurde:

Welche Regenhose benutzt ihr?

Ich habe eine Hock und die nervt mich, bin drauf und dran, die abzuschneiden. Ich werde zwar von oben nicht naß, aber von innen um so mehr. 
Am Liebsten wäre mir so eine Trekkinghose von Jack Wolfskin, die kostet so um die 120 wäre aber absolut wasserdicht und super atmungsaktiv weil GoreTex.

Bin mal gespannt, ob kurz oder lang. Ich tendiere immer mehr zu kurz!


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Mai 2010)

Beides  Im Sommer fahre ich eine kurze Regenhose, habe mal im Ausverkauf die Kurze von Gore zum halben Preis "abgegriffen", die ist schön leicht , mit Verstärkung an der Sitzfläche, Strech an den entsprechenden Stellen und doch wassserdicht.
Wenn es aber kalt ist oder wirklich nur schüttet - so wie Heute bei uns - dann fahre ich eine lange atmungsaktive Regenhose - so wie Heute .
Meist aber die Kurze - egal was Du kaufst, achte auf eine abriebfeste oder verstärkte Sitzfläche sonst wird sie dort gleich undicht. Bei Trekkinghosen vermutlich nicht vorhanden. 
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (2. Mai 2010)

Und welche Marke bevorzugst du?


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Mai 2010)

Beide sind von Gore aber Beide waren zum halben Preis bei Modellwechsel und als Einzelstück. Neu sind mir die Goresachen zu teuer. Ich habe aber bei den Radläden im Z.E.G Verbund Jacken und Hosen von _"moves"_ gesehen, so eine Jacke gekauft und bin begeistert, dicht und sehr atmungsaktiv zu einem "vernünftigen" Preis. Sehen auch noch gut aus.

Ansonsten bleibt Decathlon mit noch günstigeren Preisen - wobei ich nicht weiß wie die Qualität der Gorealternativen ist. Und es gibt ja nicht soviel Läden davon, denn probieren sollte man doch schon. Bei Decathlon Esslingen habe ich mir neulich eine Skitourenhose - so eine Mammutkopie  gekauft, mal sehen wie die sich bewährt, dann weiß ich mehr. Ich bin allerdings nicht so der Internetbesteller, eher der Ladenkäufer.

Da fällt mir noch was ein, bei Jeantex (hat ja dicht gemacht) gab es so eine kurze Segelhose, die gibts auch in großen und weiten Größen ( am Bein etwas weiter als die Bikehosen) und kostete am Schluß auf der Bootsmesse 19.- Euro statt fast 80.- normal. Hatte auch eine Verstärkung am Gesäß, ist vom Stoff etwas schwerer, gab es aber in zwei Ausführungen, leicht und robust. das wäre vielleicht eine Alternative!

Grüße!


----------



## AlexMB (2. Mai 2010)

Schau Dich mal bei Vaude um. Die haben in allen Preisklassen gutes Material.


----------



## AlexMB (2. Mai 2010)

Schau Dich mal bei Vaude um. Die haben in allen Preisklassen gutes Material. Aber, egal welche Marke, wenn's richtig schweisstreibend wird, mutieren alle Hosen/Jacken zum Feuchtbiotop. Ich habe neben Gore und Vaude auch Mavic und X-Bionic ausprobiert. Überall mehr oder weniger das selbe. Eine kurze Regenhose hatte ich noch nicht, werde ich aber mal testen.


----------



## Iselz (2. Mai 2010)

hab eine kurze vaude spray II und bin sehr zufrieden. hatte mir auch mal eine lange hose gekauft (vor 2 jahren), aber die hatte ich noch nie an...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (2. Mai 2010)

In kurz habe ich die Gore Bike Wear alp-X Regenhose (Paclite) mit verschweißten Nähten und trage sie von Herbst bis Frühjahr über einer leicht gepolsterten dünnen Hose. Eine meiner besten Anschaffungen. Perfekt - ich schwitze nicht darin, sie übersteht auch Wolkenbrüche und hält bei kühlen Temperaturen warm. Im Sommer nehme ich sie manchmal mit, wenn Gewitter angesagt sind.

In lang habe ich 2 Hosen, ebenfalls von Gore Bike Wear - Namen weiß ich nicht mehr, fast die gleichen Modelle. Die nehme ich, wenn es schon ab der Haustür regnet, meist im Winterhalbjahr.

Regenjacken habe ich von Gore Bike Wear (Paclite) und Vaude (eVent).
Alle sind ok, wassserdicht und atmungsaktiv (soweit dies bei Regenjacken möglich ist). Vom Material her bevorzuge ich allerdings die Gore-Jacken. Das Material bei Vaude ist etwas steifer und nicht so angenehm. Ich meine, bei den Regenhosen ist das Vaude-Material das gleiche.

Wenn man gezielt sucht, findet man immer wieder Sonderangebote dazu. Normal sind die Sachen mir auch zu teuer.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Mai 2010)

AlexMB schrieb:


> Schau Dich mal bei Vaude um. Die haben in allen Preisklassen gutes Material. Aber, egal welche Marke, wenn's richtig schweisstreibend wird, mutieren alle Hosen/Jacken zum Feuchtbiotop. Ich habe neben Gore und Vaude auch Mavic und X-Bionic ausprobiert. Überall mehr oder weniger das selbe. Eine kurze Regenhose hatte ich noch nicht, werde ich aber mal testen.



Genauso sehe ich das auch. Ich hab daher eine billige von Sportscheck. Die hat ein sagenhaftes Packmaß und wiegt nur 220g. Das ist jetzt mir wichtig, sonst wird der Rucksack bei Mehrtagestouren sauschwer. Das gute an der Hose ist der lange Reißverschluß an den Beinen. Wenn´s nur bißchen regnet und mir daher die lange Hose zu warm ist, dann mach ich den Reißverschluß aus und krempel sie hoch, die Enden kann man ja zur Fixierung unter die Radlhose stopfen. Mir persönlich ist eine lange Hose lieber, da ich halt viel in den Alpen unterwegs bin und dort wird´s halt immer auch schnell kalt, wenn das Wetter schlecht wird.


----------



## barbarissima (3. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch die kurze Alp-X von Gore, teuer, aber enorm praktisch und angenehm. Die ist auch ein genialer Spritzschutz, wenn man, wie ich, so überhaupt nicht auf Schutzbleche steht  Einfach über die Bikehose und gut is


----------



## lara79 (3. Mai 2010)

Ich kann die Vaude Spray Pants (in lang) empfehlen. Absolut wasserdicht, atmungsaktiv, leicht, top verarbeitet und ganz klein zu verpacken. Nutze ich schon seit dem letzten Sommer und sie hat die härtesten Touren ohne Schaden überstanden. Gibt es gerade günstig hier:
http://www.activesports-shop.de/product_info.php?info=p1880_Vaude-Women-s-Spray-Pants.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieblingsschaf (3. Mai 2010)

Servus!

Ich kann nicht empfehlen: Löffler Colibri. Die Verarbeitung ist echt mau. Die oberste Schicht der Hose hat sich bei mir am Übergang Hintern-Bein nach 3x fahren schon aufgerieben. Nach dem 1. Waschen festgestellt, zu Löffler geschickt -> Kommentar: normaler Verschleiß! 

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Mai 2010)

Dieselben Erfahrung hat mein Mann mit einer Gore Regenjacke gemacht. Auch mit anderen Gore Sachen bin ich nicht zufrieden (z.B. Trikot) => das teure Zeug ist sein Geld nicht wert.


----------



## Fie (4. Mai 2010)

Gore Wear finde ich extrem teuer!

Vaude ist da na noch bezahlbar und hat nunmal einen guten Ruf - aber ich muß immer Männerklamotten tragen, weil es meine Größe bei "Damen" nicht gibt


----------



## BineMX (5. Mai 2010)

Hab mir anfangs auch eine billige Regenhose fÃ¼r 20â¬ gekauft weil mir knapp 200â¬ fÃ¼r die Gore AlpX zu teuer war. Nachdem ich aber nach 15km im BÃ¼ro festgestellt hab daÃ ich innen pitschnaÃ war obwohl es gar nicht mehr geregnet habe, war das Thema durch. Die taugen nur was, wenn man sich nicht bewegt. Hatte dann GlÃ¼ck die GoreAlpX in der Damenversion fÃ¼r 95â¬ neu in der Bucht zu bekommen.  Und hab keinen Euro bereut.  Sitzt super, vor allem durch die StretcheinsÃ¤tze... ist nur Ã¼ber den Winter etwas eingelaufen....   
Regenjacke hab ich auch von Gore und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit. Beim IKO in Rosenheim gibtÂ´s 2x im Jahr eine 20% auf alles Aktion. Da haben wir etliche Male zugeschlagen bis die Regen/Wind-AusrÃ¼stung komplett war. Die kurze GoreAlpX Hose hÃ¤tt ich auch noch gern...


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Mai 2010)

..fahre bei scheiss wetter die fox huck pant - ist nicht 100 pro dicht , aber nen normalen regen hält sie ne weile gut ab ... macht ja auch nix , wenn man ´n bissi nass wird ... ausser , es sind 4 grad und winter , dann isses sehr unangenehm ...


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2010)

Wenn's nicht gerade Gore sein soll (die Sachen von denen finde ich übrigens trotz des happigen Preises top!) wäre als "billige" gute Alternative noch Endura zu nennen. 
Da gibt es auch sehr gute Qualität, und besonders wenn man in UK kauft oder bestellt ist der Preis ein echter Schnapper 
Ich habe die Endura Event als lange Regenhose jetzt den ganzen Winter im Einsatz gehabt und das Teil sieht immer noch fast aus wie neu. Das Packmaß ist leider etwas viel größer das einer Gore, aber dafür ist die Hose absolut dicht und über die Atmungsaktivität kann man sich auch nicht beklagen. Wenn's etwas billiger sein soll gibt es noch die Gridlock für den halben Preis. Die soll auch nicht schlecht sein.

Wenn die Hose mal im Rucksack mit soll nehme ich lieber eine kurze Gore Überhose. Die ist klein zusammenfaltbar, und für Notfälle reicht es mir völlig aus, wenn ich am Hintern trocken bleibe. Außerdem schwitzt man mit einer kurzen Regenhose längst nicht so sehr (zu 100% atmungsaktiv sind die Sachen ja systembedingt nie, wenn sie wasserdicht sein sollen ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (6. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich interessiere mich auch für die Endura-Hosen. 
Kannst du mehr dazu sagen? 

Wie fühlt sich der Stoff an, eher wie Plastik-Regenhosen oder eher etwas "textilischer" also wie Goretx-Stoffe?  

Toll finde ich, dass es dort auch Zip-Off-Hosen gibt, also bei leichtem Schauer auf der Trainingsrunde reicht die kurze Version, bei AlpenX kommen noch die Beine dazu.


----------



## Fie (6. Mai 2010)

Es regnet und ich würde so gerne biken gehen. Ich liebe es, im Regen zu fahren!

Sollte ich meine Hock einfach abschneiden, oder irgendwo Schlitze reinschneiden? Ich werde drunter sowas von klamm. Ich zieh die Hook auch zum Mopedfahren an und da ist sie echt prima, da sie einfach dich hält. Trotzem steige ich danach ab und hab ein klammes Unterteil bis hin zu den Knien.

Was tun? Ich will raus...


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2010)

@Fie
im Moment: gar keine Regenhose anziehen! Lieber Sachen zum Wechseln in den Rucksack. Ich finde bei einigermaßen erträglichen Plusgraden Regenwasser meistens angenehmer als ein Schweißbad 
für später: vielleicht kannst du dir ja mal eine schöne einigermaßen atmungsaktive kurze (!) Regenhose in der Bucht schießen. Gibt auch immer wieder mal Glückstreffer, wenn ein Shop in der Nähe mal ein Angebot hat. 

@Easy
der Stoff bei der Event ist relativ grob gewebt im Vergleich zu meiner kurzen Gore Überhose. Deswegen ist die Hose auch relativ schwer und dick. Vom Gefühl her ist das Material zwar recht "raschelig" und hart, aber fühlt sich trotzdem nicht an wie eine Plastiktüte. Am Anfang war ich von dem harten, dicken Stoff nicht besonders angetan, mittlerweile bin ich aber froh drum... ansonsten hätte die Hose wahrscheinlich keinen Winter Mtb-Einsatz mit einigen ungewollten Bauchlandungen (ich sag nur Eis und Schnee ) so unbeschadet überstanden. Von der Größe her fallen die Endura Sachen eher groß aus. Die Event in Männergröße S passt mir (170cm und ca. 54kg naggisch) gerade so, wenn ich den Gürtel schön eng ziehe. Ohne den Gürtel um den Bauch würde mir die Hose aber wahrscheinlich immer auf Kniehöhe hängen. Die Gridlock gibt es ja aber auch als spezielle Lady-Version. Vielleicht ist die dann ja etwas "körpernäher" geschnitten 
Was ich sehr praktisch finde ist, dass man die Hosenbeine mittels mehrerer Klettbänder schon fast unterhalb des Knies bis runter zu den Knöcheln schön eng stellen kann, so dass man nirgends hängenbleibt. Außerdem hat die Hose schöne große Taschen, was ich an meiner Gore Hose manchmal etwas vermisse. 
Fazit: ich würde mir die Event trotz des etwas happigen Preises immer wieder kaufen...


----------



## Fie (6. Mai 2010)

So, ich stürtze mich jetzt in die Fluten der Wäldern und lass mich nass machen 

Ich muß raus!


----------



## Easy (6. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Info, ich suche was für meinen TransX im Juli. 

Für die Tagestour bzw Feierabendrunde habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit einer einfachen Softshell-Hose gemacht. Die gab es im letzten Herbst bei einer Aldi -Wanderkleidungsaktion für schlappe 8,- . Sie sitzt gut, sieht ganz gut aus und hält Schauer bzw. "Fissel-Regen" sehr gut ab. Nur für stundenlangen Dauer-Regen ist sie wohl eher nichts, da muss was 100% Dichtes her. Die Softshell geht dennoch mit auf den AlpenX statt Baggy/Knielinge.


----------



## cmg20 (22. Juni 2010)

Mädels,

ich hab mir letzte Woche eine Gore Alp-X Regenshort und -Jacke bestellt und heute sind sie gekommen.

Die Jacke passt perfekt. Hab aber jetzt auch die Hose probiert und bin mir grade nicht sicher, wie so eine Regenhose (ist meine erste) von der Länge her sitzen muss. Wenn ich stehe, geht mir die Hose genau bis ans untere Ende meines Knies - sie verdeckt mein Knie also komplett. Wenn ich allerdings ein Bein zu mir herziehe und soweit anwinkle, wie es in Radposition wäre, ist mein Knie abgedeckt. 

Ist das so okay oder sollte so eine Short  besser etwas länger sein, so dass das Knie während der Fahrt bedeckt bleibt (generell, nicht nur auf die Alp-X bezogen)?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten...


----------

